# TCom Speedport 500V ?



## Unregistrierter gast (7 April 2007)

Hat jemand das Teil in Betrieb ?

Stimmt es, das NAT - Looback nicht funktioniert ?

Ist es empfehlenswert ?


----------



## seeba (7 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Teil in Betrieb ?
> 
> Stimmt es, das NAT - Looback nicht funktioniert ?
> 
> Ist es empfehlenswert ?


Wolltest du jetzt eine ehrliche Antwort zu T-COM Hardware? Mach die Mülltonnne auf! Hier läuft nur LANCOM.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 April 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wolltest du jetzt eine ehrliche Antwort zu T-COM Hardware? Mach die Mülltonnne auf! Hier läuft nur LANCOM.



Na, ich hatte sowas geahnt...


----------



## zotos (7 April 2007)

Ich habe zwar kein 500V aber ich habe das hier gefunden:



			
				http://www.ciao.de/T_Com_Speedport_500V__Test_3109233 schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Der gravierendste Punkt ist: der Router unterstützt kein NAT-Loopback. Dies bedeutet, dass wenn jemand für Funktionen wie FTP-Server, ICQ, IRC, Webserver, etc Ports umleiten, weiterleiten, triggern will kann er dies zwar einstellen, wird sich aber einen Wolf suchen warum es nicht funktioniert.
> Es kann nicht funktionieren da die Loopback Funktion nicht unterstützt wird und auch mit Firmware Upgrades nicht behebbar ist. Dadurch kann keine Anfrage von Aussen weitergeleitet werden.
> Dies ist nirgends vermerkt, nicht in der Bedienungsanleitung oder sonst wo.
> 
> Einziger Weg dieses zu umgehen ist die PPPoE Pass-Through Funktion. Diese ermöglicht, dass Computer im Netzwerk sich selber über DSL einwählen, dann jedoch funktioniert die Internettelefonie nichtmehr.


----------



## Raydien (19 April 2007)

Der Speedport 500V ist scheiße, ich habe den auch.

Port umleitung / öffnung macht der zwar, aber bis man das verstanden hat wie die das meinen hat man das ding nachgelötet 
Was mich ark stört das das Voice ower IP nicht läuft (1 Minute verbindungsabbruch) -- 
Dann tickt das DHCP manchmal ... so das er die Rechner nicht erkennt .. als ich auf Fester IP umgestellt habe läufts ... WLAN technisches kann ich nix zu sagen benutz ich nicht und habe es gesperrt.

Die Sicherheitseinstellungen sind fürn witz, nur eine Hardware Firewall mehr nicht. Kein Ping blockieren usw usw, ein Gl+ck habe ich eine Auto IP


----------



## tuppes38 (19 April 2007)

*seeba hat Recht*

Habe die Erfarung gemacht das Lancoms die einzigen Router sind die wirklich funktionieren. Speedports sind nichts anderes als Internet Gateways, mehr nicht.
Bei mehr als X Firewallregeln oder Portweiterleitungen ist es vorbei mit den Teilen.

Wenn Du keine VPN Verbindungen aufbauen möchtest, bekommst Du gebrauchte Lancom Hardware schon recht preiswert.

Außerdem gibt es auch ein sehr gutes deutsches Forum zu der Lancom Hardware.


----------



## Zefix (20 April 2007)

Also Zyxel kann ich auch noch empfehlen.

Gutes Logging und viel zum einstellen


----------

